

High Schooler's Science Project Got Her Expelled and Arrested - clarky07
http://spaceref.com/nasa-hack-space/homer-hickam-supports-high-school-student-whose-science-project-got-her-expelled-and-arrested.html

======
anigbrowl
Don't post news from 5 months ago.

~~~
clarky07
It hadn't been posted, this is the first I've seen it, and I thought it was
pretty interesting. Doesn't seem that unreasonable.

~~~
anigbrowl
It was discussed at length here at the time even though it is new to you.

